# Needing a List of Cool/Alternative Names



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm just going crazy for names right now...Can I ask you all to list your fav names that are a little uncommon, maybe a little bit earthy or hippy or otherwise unusual for both genders? Beautiful, inspiring meanings are a plus...That would be awesome--thanks!!!!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Check out http://www.alternativebabynames.com/
They have different sections like mythical, wiccan, nature and cowboy(?). Hope that helps!


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

My ds's middle name is Sirius.
I like lyric
aspen
elliot
mateo
Dharma
Hope that helps!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

a few out of the ordinary that I think are cool...

Eden
Epic
Emile

I am drawing a blank... but that's a good place to start, alternativebabynames.com


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

arkay

its my name and i love it!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Ds' mn is Earendil (the star of earenfdil from LOTR) cause he was my light when all other light went out. And I didn't even plan it that way lol. I realized it after I named him. Well Maybe he named himself







.

We are also considering:

Thranduil

Lucian

Ewan

Edan (for a boy) and Eden (for a girl)

Lorien (for a boy but I think its more of a girly sounding name)

I've seen Journey a few times in the past few mos.


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

Some names I have heard and really liked:

Willow
Aspen
Sequoia (can you see a tree theme here?







)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Our choices, which usually get blank stares are;
for a girl:
Diesel
Onyx
Mahogany (x'd by dh)
Saffron (x'd by dh)

for a boy:
Payne
Thor
our son's name is Axel
Yep.
A


----------



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

Isis was supposed to be my girl name.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Check out http://www.alternativebabynames.com/
They have different sections like mythical, wiccan, nature and cowboy(?). Hope that helps!

wow! those really are alternative!

if we have a girls we're naming her willow! it's a derivative of my maiden name & i love it....feel free to steal.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

i love unique names!

celestial
terra
soliel
aspen
cedar
talen
siobhan (sp?)
italia
azalea
bishop
canyon

i'm sure there is more... good luck


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katt* 
i love unique names!

soliel

Do you mean "Soleil" as in sun?


----------

